# How fast do you shoot



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been practicing 5spot and vegas 3spot. I tend to be a speed shooter and get done well under the time allowed. How fast do you guys shoot? How fast do you shoot when you're in a match? How do you pace yourself?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm an old geezer. I take my time. On a Vegas, I usually am nocking my third arrow with around 50 to 55 seconds left. On a five spot, I usually have just over a minute. Seems I can get them off a little quicker on a five spot. Where I shoot, I'm always the last one finished. If you can shoot them all in the X in two minutes and have a rhythm, then go for it...... One good way to pace yourself, is to glass the target after every arrow. I don't I've just learned some patience over the years.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

if you shoot good the way you do then i wouldnt change.i have nights to where the release wont go as easy as others and it takes me longer.sometimes it will go and i will be done in 2 min other nights it takes 3min 45 seconds to shoot all 5.so its all in what your comfortable with.find your comfort zone and go for it.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I usually have less than a min left. Last week on one end I had 4 seconds left when the release went off.


----------



## shmook (Dec 14, 2004)

I've been told that once you begin executing the shot the arrow should be gone in a second and maybe a half second. The longer you hold the more your chances decrease of making a good shot. This doesn't take into account waiting for the pin to settle, drawing, etc.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I just wait on my shot. If it don't come. Then I let it down


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

shmook said:


> I've been told that once you begin executing the shot the arrow should be gone in a second and maybe a half second. The longer you hold the more your chances decrease of making a good shot. This doesn't take into account waiting for the pin to settle, drawing, etc.


this makes sense, but i've seen pros hold for 15-20 seconds and shoot an x. doesn't mean you should do this. as long as the dot is in the middle, hang on i say. after the shot, i like to take 10 seconds or so to reload.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

I have started taking as much time as I possibly can, and in the group I shoot with regularly, I tend to be one of the quickest, or at lieast I was. Get a timer and try taking the full amount of time to shoot the end. I think you'll find that it's really much longer than you think it is. Try taking a 10 to 15 count rest between arrows to allow your muscles to recover a bit. I know you have to take into consideration let downs and that comes with getting a feel for how long those times really are and how to manage your shot cycles.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Monster X said:


> I just wait on my shot. If it don't come. Then I let it down


Now thats good advice. Coach Bernie gave something similar in a seminar Friday in Vegas.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Years ago, when I was shooting my best, averaging 98% X's indoors and 46X+ on a field/hunter half....if my shot "broke" at the 5-6 second point after target acquisition, I was shooting 100% X's. If it took 7-8 seconds, then the shots were "maybe's", but not X's. If the shot went beyond 9 seconds, I was about guaranteed a miss. On the short side...at 4 seconds, it was around 80-20, less than 4 seconds...a miss.

I had run a database of nearly a thousand shots. My wife had "timed" me on them, and I had marked down impact points with clock positions, arrow score, and X. Sorted the database by X's...and found this "magical" time...5 to 6 seconds...was producing 100% X's...FOR ME.

Everyone's "rhythm" can vary, but for ME...5-6 seconds was perfection, so I practiced toward that end...That "mechanism" is still programmed into my brain'; however, times have changed, I'm older, weaker, less flexible, and not as healthy...Thus, I'm having great difficulties getting the shot to break at th 5-6 seconds...seems it is always way longer...GRRRRRRR. However, the first "shake" or "dribble" still occurs, like clockwork, at that 5-6 second point when My brain knows the shot should go. I just don't have the discipline these days to let it down and start over. Heck, I'd be on the shooting line forever...and exceed the 4 minutes! hahahahaha. Or, worse yet, I'd get zeroes without ever shooting the arrow, due to the 3 let down rule, haha.

Yes, you are right...I don't have the discipline, nor the confidence to just practice correctly and force the issue that if the shot doesn't break...let the silly thing down and start over. I'm stupid, won't let it down, won't start over...and then wonder why my scores are in the toilet? go figure.... Of course the "fire to excel" was extinguished long ago, as well.

Don't forget: The human brain cannot concentrate on any one thing for more than 7 seconds....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Isn't it amazing how we're all slaves to the idot behind the riser. I heard that a bow set up correctly and put in a machine would shoot x's every time. You said that you're older and weaker now so maybe your shooting rhythm needs to change with that and forget the 5-6 second rule. But what do I know. I'm the one who asked the question I probably get all 5 shots off at between 1:50 and 2:05. I don't have the dicipline to let down either.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

A bow set up INCORRECTLY out of a hooter shooter will shoot in the same hole....as long as the ARROWS themselves are setup properly, that being that the nock rotation and/or contact (if any) with the arrow rest is exactly the same for each and every arrow. 

The top dogs "tune" their bows out of the hooter shooter...along with getting all the arrows in their "batch" to shoot into the same hole by rotating nocks, and if necessary re-fletching to get all the arrows to shoot into the same hole. Then, they know that any "misses" are the SHOOTER and not the bow or the bow/arrow combination. 

The BOW will repeat itself no matter what


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

jbw59 said:


> How fast do you shoot when you're in a match? How do you pace yourself?


What helps me pace mysef during a tourney is to wait and start my shot sequence just as the person next to me shoots his arrow, I also find it less distracting if the person next to me isn't at full draw\releasing at the same moment as me. I do the same thing on Field rounds.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

jbw59 said:


> Isn't it amazing how we're all slaves to the idot behind the riser. I heard that a bow set up correctly and put in a machine would shoot x's every time. You said that you're older and weaker now so maybe your shooting rhythm needs to change with that and forget the 5-6 second rule. But what do I know. I'm the one who asked the question I probably get all 5 shots off at between 1:50 and 2:05. I don't have the dicipline to let down either.


The indoor game is SOOOOO MUCH mental, that if you don't have confidence in what you are doing, you are already "down" before you even start. Due to a particular set of circumstances at Vegas a few years back, I've not had the desire or passion to compete on any level, let alone something like Vegas or Nationals. The fire was extinguished and I've become exceedingly self-conscious about anything relating to my shooting...but especially ANY type of tremor or shake during my shot sequence. It is as if I'm a slave to NOT shaking and as a result, even after changing over from right to left...that ties up more of my thought process than anything...I constantly think, "Am I shaking so much that somebody might see this and ask that question..."Do you know that you are shaking at full draw?".
Heck I even have some T-shirts made that on the back say, "YES! I know that my bowhand is shaking". On the front it says: "Just let it float and SHOOT THE SHOT!" Problem is, I don't seem willing to follow my own advice on the front of the shirt...and worry more about what is on the back. Done in before I even start, huh?

Terrible thing when you know what it takes and how to get there....but the body/mind combination is broken down and shattered.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Some days I can get the shot off fairly quick and be accurate but there are days like today where I need to take as much time as possible and really really concentrate. I am sure I took the full 4 min today. Especially when I need to let down. There is no need to rush shots. The discipline to let down for me is a thing that is learned by practicing it. It is not a natural thing for me to be at full draw and not shoot the arrow. The best shot is the one where you let down and start over.


----------

